

Twitter Revamps Revenue Model - equilibrium
http://www.wamda.com/2011/12/twitter-revamps-revenue-model-with-300-million-in-investment-from-saudi-prince-alwaleed

======
dotcoma
Seems a lot like the old business model to me - raise more money! ;-)

